# Windy weekend flounder gigging



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

The last 2 nights of flounder gigging have been very challenging, with winds at 20-30mph and lower tide levels. I still managed to get limits of flounder for my groups despite the nasty weather.

*6/15/2017*
I had the Joel H. group of 2 onboard tonight. Conditions were poor, with SSE wind at 15-20mph and normal tide levels. We got on the fish fast tonight, finding them holding far from the shoreline in thick grass beds. We ended with a 10 flounder limit by 10pm (1 hour of gigging)

*6/16/2017*
I had the Dorothy B. group of 6 from Oklahoma onboard tonight. Conditions were horrible, with SSE wind at 20mph gusting to 30mph and low tide levels. Things started very slow, only gigging 2 fish in the first hour. We moved around a few times and continued to find slow action everywhere we went, having only 12 fish in the boat at midnight. We made one last move, and luckily the flounder were there in big numbers. We ended with a 30 flounder limit plus 2 sheesphead by 1am (4 hours of gigging). We had some big fish tonight, with many in the 18-20" range and the largest at 24".

*Upcoming open dates:*
*July: 16, 17, 23, 24, 30, 31
August: 1-3, 7, 9, 10, 13-17, 20-23, 26-30*

I sometimes do "late trips" after my first group is done, and this is the best way to get a trip on short notice when I am already booked. Late trips normally depart the dock around 11pm-1am. Just call and ask for availability..

Visit my Facebook page here for daily reports and videos...

Capt. Rick Hammond
361-229-6053
nightstalkerguideservice.com
Rockport, TX


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*Better conditions tonight*

*6/18/2017*
I had the Richard P. group of 2 onboard tonight. Conditions were poor, with SSE wind at 20mph and low tide levels. Things started slow for us, but after making a couple quick moves we got on some solid fish in murky water over oyster bottom. We had 9 fish by 10pm, but the last one was elusive, taking 45 minutes to find. We ended with a 10 flounder limit by 10:45pm (1 hour 45 minutes of gigging). The fish tonight were good size, with most in the 17-20" range and the largest at 22".

*Upcoming open dates:
July: 16, 17, 23, 24, 30, 31
August: 1-3, 7, 9, 10, 13-17, 19-23, 25-30*

Capt. Rick Hammond
361-229-6053


----------

